# UGBB Iron Giants - Member Recognitions



## Send0 (Sep 13, 2021)

I will be starting what I hope will be a new tradition here at The Underground. The UGBB Iron giants will every 3 months; so 4 times per year.

Things can get busy in our personal lives and as a result most of us are not able to keep up with everyone on here, their success, transformations, and contributions to UGBB, etc. The intention of "UGBB Iron Giants" is to call out members who have stood out in one way or another. This not only recognizes members who have worked hard to earn it, but it will also provide exposure to members everyone may not be familiar with.

Winners/Recognized members will be voted on by UGBB staff; 1x Senior and 1x Elite member will be chosen.

Recognition will be based on a combination of factors; including but not limited to

individual transformation/progress
intellectual contributions to the board,
willingness to go the extra mile to provide support and encouragement in situations that call for it.
Other miscellaneous factors
The minimum criteria to be eligible are as follows:

Must be of Senior or Elite status _(maybe Veteran also; to be determined)_
Must have a log/journal of some kind in one of the sub-forums
Must be active within the last 30 days

I'm also excited to announce that I will be giving away awards to the winners. Each iron giant will be able to select from one of the following items:

Optimum Nutrition pre-workout
Optimum Nutrition Whey Protein (2lbs)
Optimum Nutrition Micronized Creatine (2.2lbs)
Optimum Nutrition Serious Mass (6lbs)
Since I am giving out the awards/prizes personally, it will require that you provide me with your actual shipping address... however a fake name can be used if you like. Alternatively, the winners can choose to not accept the award, and that is fine too.

Be active, start a log, help others, get recognized... or if you don't care about any of that, then you can at least use this to find people who you don't normally follow that might be interesting to you.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 13, 2021)

If anyone has any questions, then don't hesitate to post and ask them. 😁


----------



## DEADlifter (Sep 13, 2021)

Cool idea, @Send0


----------



## dirtys1x (Sep 13, 2021)

This is fun. Should get some more ppl excited to start logs


----------



## Send0 (Sep 13, 2021)

dirtys1x said:


> This is fun. Should get some more ppl excited to start logs


I hope so, most of us are starting winter bulks soon!

The logs don't need to be hyper detailed...  just enough to where we can understand a person's programming and their progress is more than enough... Maybe seeing total daily macros per day would also be good. Additional detail is encouraged, but not 100% necessary. 😎


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 13, 2021)

I'd like to shoutout @Thewall for being a beast, @Spear for an envious transformation, and @eazy for his transformation as well. I'm consistently impressed by the dudes on here for their awesome changes. They prove it can be done, they also better watch out because someday I'm gonna be bigger, bully them, and eat their school lunches.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 13, 2021)

dted23 said:


> I'd like to shoutout @Thewall for being a beast, @Spear for an envious transformation, and @eazy for his transformation as well. I'm consistently impressed by the dudes on here for their awesome changes. They prove it can be done, they also better watch out because someday I'm gonna be bigger, bully them, and eat their school lunches.


Haha! That's the attitude bro! 

Man I tell you, the first 2-3 sets of Iron Giants are going to be tough to pick. There are too many good people to choose from.


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 13, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Haha! That's the attitude bro!
> 
> Man I tell you, the first 2-3 sets of Iron Giants are going to be tough to pick. There are too many good people to choose from.


Yeah, but on the other hand, the requirements listed means within a year or so, you'll have covered most of your bases. I wouldn't sweat it, it's a positive idea, but no one will be butt hurt over it.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 13, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Yeah, but on the other hand, the requirements listed means within a year or so, you'll have covered most of your bases. I wouldn't sweat it, it's a positive idea, but no one will be butt hurt over it.


With only 12 members per year, and constantly getting new members, I think we will always have a pool of deserving individuals to select from. 

If I start to worry about potentially outpacing our user base, then we'll probably change UGBB Iron Giants to happen quarterly instead of every other month. I really want this recognition to hold value, and not get watered down by having too many winners per year.

What are your thoughts on this, quarterly or every other month? Which do you think would be better?


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 13, 2021)

Send0 said:


> With only 12 members per year, and constantly getting new members, I think we will always have a pool of deserving individuals to select from.
> 
> If I start to worry about potentially outpacing our user base, then we'll probably change UGBB Iron Giants to happen quarterly instead of every other month. I really want this recognition to hold value, and not get watered down by having too many winners per year.
> 
> What are your thoughts on this, quarterly or every other month? Which do you think would be better?


Quarterly, starting in 2022.
This way you get 4 this year.

Way I see it:

27 active logs within the past 30 days
45 members online (right now) obviously it varies, but a check-in time randomly can be used as a gauge
12 Green 26%
4 Mods 8%
That leaves 66% or 35 eligible members right now. Granted, that's *CURRENTL*Y online (not representative of the whole), but between the active logs and members, I would suspect you probably have about 100 total people AT BEST (that's very high-end).

People come and go, so people become more or less active depending on life's circumstances. If you don't want it devalued, 6 people a year is fine initially, but once you even have 12, it's representing potentially 1/3rd of your active members at a spot in time already.

The *Pareto Principle* is used in organizations to recognize that 20% of people pull 80% of the effort. Which is to say, of 100 people, the top 20 are the ones by-and-large doing everything. Even if we had 200 engaged members who meet your criteria, there'd likely be 40 worthwhile contributors.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 13, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Quarterly, starting in 2022.
> This way you get 4 this year.
> 
> Way I see it:
> ...


This is good feedback! Thanks man, I appreciate it! What you said makes sense, we will move to quarterly starting in 2022.


----------



## NbleSavage (Sep 13, 2021)

Cool idea, @Send0


----------



## The Phoenix (Sep 13, 2021)

Excellent!


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DesertRose (Sep 13, 2021)

Love this idea, @Send0. Wishing you and the mod squad all the best with your selection and voting process. Looking forward to supporting those well-deserving members!


----------



## Trump (Sep 13, 2021)

I should win that for being English


----------



## TeddyBear (Sep 13, 2021)

Trump said:


> I should win that for being English


We should go based on who is _cutest in a swimsuit_. Then I stand a chance.


----------



## sfw509 (Sep 14, 2021)

Really like this idea @Send0 

The forum seems to be really active lately and a lot of new members contributing. Its really nice to see and helps a professional fng like me learn something new.


----------



## Spear (Sep 15, 2021)

Great idea. 

I'd like to nominate a few people: @dted23. This guy puts it all out there, he has had his ups and down and continues to persevere and push forwards. I am really impressed by his drive and determination. I have no doubt that he will succeed with his body building goals. 

@eazy - This man has an iron determination. Many can learn from him. He puts in the hard work both in the gym and in the kitchen. Look at the mans insane transformation and anyone will be inspired. 

@PZT - The detail in his log is really good. I think nutrition can be very very difficult for people when first getting into the gym and wanting to grow. PZT also writes out in detail what he is eating, and full macros. I really like seeing that, along with his training.


----------



## Patriot1405 (Sep 15, 2021)

I like this.
Great idea Send0


----------



## Send0 (Sep 19, 2021)

FYI... The first set of UGBB iron giants will be selected in October.

I'm also excited to announce that I will be giving away awards to the winners. Each iron giant will be able to select from one of the following items:

Optimum Nutrition pre-workout
Optimum Nutrition Whey Protein (2lbs)
Optimum Nutrition Micronized Creatine (2.2lbs)
Optimum Nutrition Serious Mass (6lbs)
Since I am giving out the awards/prizes personally, it will require that you provide me with your actual shipping address... however a fake name can be used if you like. Alternatively, the winners can choose to not accept the award, and that is fine too.

This is my way of giving a little something back to the community that I love.

Want to be recognized and win some free stuff to help you make gains? Start a log, chime in and share knowledge with each other... show us everything that makes UGBB the great place that it is today!

Thanks guys, I'm really excited to get this new tradition going!


----------



## Trump (Sep 19, 2021)

Send0 said:


> FYI... The first set of UGBB iron giants will be selected in October.
> 
> I'm also excited to announce that I will be giving away awards to the winners. Each iron giant will be able to select from one of the following items:
> 
> ...


You gonna ship my winnings to England??


----------



## Send0 (Sep 19, 2021)

Trump said:


> You gonna ship my winnings to England??


Pretty sure I can send it anywhere that Amazon delivers. So this is not specific to the United States.


----------



## Trump (Sep 19, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Pretty sure I can send it anywhere that Amazon delivers. So this is not specific to the United States.


I will message you my address now then


----------



## Spear (Sep 19, 2021)

Send0 said:


> FYI... The first set of UGBB iron giants will be selected in October.
> 
> I'm also excited to announce that I will be giving away awards to the winners. Each iron giant will be able to select from one of the following items:
> 
> ...


Damn dude. That’s very thoughtful of you.


----------



## Send0 (Sep 19, 2021)

Spear said:


> Damn dude. That’s very thoughtful of you.


Think nothing of it man... it's just a little something to sweeten to pot.

The best part of it is that all people need to do to have a chance of becoming an Iron giant is to start a log, and participate on the board like they already do. 😍


----------



## tinymk (Sep 20, 2021)

Great idea, I like it


----------



## Send0 (Oct 6, 2021)

The 4th quarter 2021 Iron Giants have been selected; I just need to get off my ass and do a short write up on both of them. 

The winners will be announced on Monday, and they will be PM'd at that time to select their prize.

Stay tuned!


----------



## Spear (Oct 6, 2021)

that’s a long wait!


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 6, 2021)

Great idea for this board and the members to get to know each other better and support each other.


----------



## blundig (Oct 8, 2021)

Trump said:


> I should win that for being English


So you must be the reincarnation of the British Isles bodybuilder Paul Grant from Arnold's day.


----------



## blundig (Oct 8, 2021)

He was always frustrated though because he could never get his biceps to where he thought they were proportional.


----------



## Spear (Oct 13, 2021)

Awaiting announcement!


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 13, 2021)

Just give me the award


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 13, 2021)

Gibsonator said:


> Just give me the award



You’re going to get a “big”award there guy. LOL  


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Gibsonator (Oct 13, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> You’re going to get a “big”award there guy. LOL
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


I retract my previous statement lol


----------



## CJ (Oct 13, 2021)

I'd like to thank @Send0 for my prize, so happy to be the inaugural winner. Nothing shady going on here folks, nothing to see here...


----------



## PZT (Oct 13, 2021)

Spear said:


> Great idea.
> 
> I'd like to nominate a few people: @dted23. This guy puts it all out there, he has had his ups and down and continues to persevere and push forwards. I am really impressed by his drive and determination. I have no doubt that he will succeed with his body building goals.
> 
> ...


I second these, expect for the last one. That guy is a doucheeeeee


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 13, 2021)

Spear said:


> Great idea.
> 
> I'd like to nominate a few people: @dted23. This guy puts it all out there, he has had his ups and down and continues to persevere and push forwards. I am really impressed by his drive and determination. I have no doubt that he will succeed with his body building goals.
> 
> ...


very passionately spoken; I'm impressed by your candor to speak on their behalf - I nominate your @Spear


----------



## CJ (Oct 14, 2021)

Name the winners already @Send0 !!!

Also, that Serious Mass powder from my pic above.... One HALF of a serving fills up a standard sized shaker bottle halfway with powder. Good luck with a full serving if anyone tries it!!!  🤣


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Name the winners already @Send0 !!!
> 
> Also, that Serious Mass powder from my pic above.... One HALF of a serving fills up a standard sized shaker bottle halfway with powder. Good luck with a full serving if anyone tries it!!!  🤣


Actually, we miss @Send0 . Where are you buddy? We miss you in the chat box. I don't think I've seen you since the weekend.

Also, I''ve gone through 24+ 10lb bags of the Serious Mass. It is one scoop for 600 calories. But that's fine, because I don't want 1200 coming from supplement anyways. I have gotten used to choking down the powder. Just ordered a new bag yesterday. It's like my dog food.


----------



## CJ (Oct 14, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Actually, we miss @Send0 . Where are you buddy? We miss you in the chat box. I don't think I've seen you since the weekend.
> 
> Also, I''ve gone through 24+ 10lb bags of the Serious Mass. It is one scoop for 600 calories. But that's fine, because I don't want 1200 coming from supplement anyways. I have gotten used to choking down the powder. Just ordered a new bag yesterday. It's like my dog food.


He'll be back soon enough, he's taking a short break. 

Yeah, a half serving is perfect. It's just crazy how much powder that is!  It mixes pretty easily though, so that's a plus. Vanilla flavor is good!


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 14, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Actually, we miss @Send0 . Where are you buddy? We miss you in the chat box. I don't think I've seen you since the weekend.
> 
> Also, I''ve gone through 24+ 10lb bags of the Serious Mass. It is one scoop for 600 calories. But that's fine, because I don't want 1200 coming from supplement anyways. I have gotten used to choking down the powder. Just ordered a new bag yesterday. It's like my dog food.



Bro,  you eat dog food? How is it? Crunchy, tasty, & nourishing?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 14, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Bro,  you eat dog food? How is it? Crunchy, tasty, & nourishing?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## CJ (Oct 14, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Also, I''ve gone through 24+ 10lb bags of the Serious Mass. It is one scoop for 600 calories. But that's fine, because I don't want 1200 coming from supplement anyways.


Make sure it's a true HEAPING scoop full. I weighed it out to see, and you really have to pile it on to get the exact half serving with one scoop. Looks like an ice cream cone. 🍦


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Make sure it's a true HEAPING scoop full. I weighed it out to see, and you really have to pile it on to get the exact half serving with one scoop. Looks like an ice cream cone. 🍦


Ah, I can't imagine how fat I'd get if I did a heaping scoop. I'm probably only adding 300-400 cals. I didn't weigh it. The bag lasts a long while that way. I'm currently gaining alright, I don't want to go too overboard with the Mass Gainer.

I'm up about 10lbs in the past three weeks. So the scale is moving. I'm a rectangle now. Fuller. I'm around 200 and gonna try to push to 215 or more this winter. Got to look thick like @TomJ


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 14, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Ah, I can't imagine how fat I'd get if I did a heaping scoop. I'm probably only adding 300-400 cals. I didn't weigh it. The bag lasts a long while that way. I'm currently gaining alright, I don't want to go too overboard with the Mass Gainer.
> 
> I'm up about 10lbs in the past three weeks. So the scale is moving. I'm a rectangle now. Fuller. I'm around 200 and gonna try to push to 215 or more this winter. Got to look thick like @TomJ



Someone’s got a #MCM! LOL  jk


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Adrenolin (Oct 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Make sure it's a true HEAPING scoop full. I weighed it out to see, and you really have to pile it on to get the exact half serving with one scoop. Looks like an ice cream cone. 🍦





dted23 said:


> Ah, I can't imagine how fat I'd get if I did a heaping scoop. I'm probably only adding 300-400 cals. I didn't weigh it. The bag lasts a long while that way. I'm currently gaining alright, I don't want to go too overboard with the Mass Gainer.
> 
> I'm up about 10lbs in the past three weeks.


How's the taste/mixability?


----------



## CJ (Oct 14, 2021)

Adrenolin said:


> How's the taste/mixability?


Easy mixing, didn't even use the metal wire ball. Just a couple of shakes, 100% blended, no clumps. And that was even with HALF the shaker bottle being powder. 

Moderate vanilla flavor, not too sweet, not too diluted. I'd recommend it.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 14, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Easy mixing, didn't even use the metal wire ball. Just a couple of shakes, 100% blended, no clumps. And that was even with HALF the shaker bottle being powder.
> 
> Moderate vanilla flavor, not too sweet, not too diluted. I'd recommend it.





Adrenolin said:


> How's the taste/mixability?


I like the taste, it's rich. The mixability is good, but it does cling pretty intensely to the sides of the bottle or shaker ball. It's chuggable too.

I also sleep like a baby afterwards.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 14, 2021)

Somebody wanna but together the official odds for which members won the inaugural awards?  

And nothing beat the original Heavyweight 900 from Champion Nutrition if anyone remembers that one.


----------



## eazy (Oct 14, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> which members won


PZT.

Meets all criteria.


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 14, 2021)

eazy said:


> PZT.
> 
> Meets all criteria.


Nah it's you: total transformation. PZT is a solid vote though.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 14, 2021)

eazy said:


> PZT.
> 
> Meets all criteria.


I don't know.  I'd like to see more details in his log.  Especially around diet.


----------



## eazy (Oct 14, 2021)

dted23 said:


> Nah it's you: total transformation. PZT is a solid vote though.


One of the criteria was listing the foods, not just the macros, he does that, I do not.


----------



## FearThaGear (Oct 15, 2021)

I was late in responding to PM.Thanks for the the award👍


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 15, 2021)

FearThaGear said:


> I was late in responding to PM.Thanks for the the award👍


Did you win?


----------



## FearThaGear (Oct 15, 2021)

The Phoenix said:


> Did you win?


Nope, but it probably pissed a bunch of people off if they thought I did and it wasn't them 🤣

It killed the thread though.

@Send0 will respond when he's ready...


----------



## Spear (Oct 27, 2021)

Eagerly awaiting daddy’s response


----------



## Send0 (Oct 27, 2021)

Oh shit... I thought I announced this before I took my mini-break from the board.

The winners are @PZT and @The Phoenix. I will contact you both via PM so you can pick your prize and give me your shipping details; a fake name can be used if you want, but I need a real address. Alternatively you can just decline the prize if you want.

I'll make two threads this afternoon; one that will be a sticky showing historical reference to past winners, and another that formally recognizes the 2021 4th quarter winners.

It's surprisingly hard to pick the senior status winner, because people get randomly promoted to Elite. Next quarter, I think we will either go to a single winner... or pick someone who was recently a senior level regardless of whatever their current status is.

Thanks everyone for bumping this thread, and sorry I fell off the radar on this.


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 27, 2021)

Congrats @PZT and @The Phoenix .  Well deserved!


----------



## CJ (Oct 27, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Oh shit... I thought I announced this before I took my mini-break from the board.
> 
> The winners are @PZT and @The Phoenix. I will contact you both via PM so you can pick your prize and give me your shipping details; a fake name can be used if you want, but I need a real address. Alternatively you can just decline the prize if you want.
> 
> ...


Hey, if someone gets promoted to Elite during the period they win this award, it's just confirmation that they deserved it.


----------



## lifter6973 (Oct 27, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Hey, if someone gets promoted to Elite during the period they win this award, it's just confirmation that they deserved it.


Does Elite status here get one more pussy?


----------



## Spear (Oct 27, 2021)

Congrats dudes! Well deserved


----------



## The Phoenix (Oct 27, 2021)

lifter6973 said:


> Does Elite status here get one more pussy?


Hey!! there's some ladies here.  Do the math.... 

[edit] = after you finish the math equation, you might have to settle for sausage.


----------



## CohibaRobusto (Oct 27, 2021)

Congrats guys! Well deserved!!


----------



## Send0 (Oct 27, 2021)

CJ275 said:


> Hey, if someone gets promoted to Elite during the period they win this award, it's just confirmation that they deserved it.


Well then that would have put two others in line then.

We'll keep the current announced winners as is, and going forward we'll proceed as you outlined. 😘


----------



## DEADlifter (Oct 27, 2021)

Congrats gentlemen!


----------



## eazy (Oct 27, 2021)

congrats PZT and ThePhoenix


----------



## FearThaGear (Oct 27, 2021)

Congrats to the winners 👍


----------



## Yano (Oct 27, 2021)

Right on !! This whole thing is fantastic. You guys just keep amazing me with the way you support each other. Congrats fellas !


----------



## TeddyBear (Oct 27, 2021)

Congrats and well deserved @PZT and @The Phoenix . Solid dudes, great contributions, glad you're around! Thanks for making this place better!


----------



## Trump (Oct 27, 2021)

Send0 said:


> Oh shit... I thought I announced this before I took my mini-break from the board.
> 
> The winners are @PZT and @The Phoenix. I will contact you both via PM so you can pick your prize and give me your shipping details; a fake name can be used if you want, but I need a real address. Alternatively you can just decline the prize if you want.
> 
> ...


Who?? Ha ha joking congratulations


----------



## PZT (Oct 31, 2021)

Trendkill said:


> I don't know.  I'd like to see more details in his log.  Especially around diet.


You only love me for my cheeseburgers


----------



## weightlossburn (Oct 31, 2021)

PZT said:


> You only love me for my cheeseburgers


Congrats to both of you!


----------



## sfw509 (Oct 31, 2021)

Well deserved promotion for some awesome members. Congrats brothers.


----------



## Blusoul24 (Oct 31, 2021)

Congrats guys!!


----------



## Trendkill (Oct 31, 2021)

PZT said:


> You only love me for my cheeseburgers


And barbacoa burritos.

And 140lb incline dumbbell presses.


----------



## The Phoenix (Nov 2, 2021)

Thank you @Send0 @mugzy & the rest at UGBB for selecting me to receive this awesome product.  thank you !


----------

